# Cannot start jail



## urello (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm trying to set[]up jails according to the manual. I created the jail and filled it with system binaries.


```
[root@freegtw]# jls
   JID  IP Address      Hostname                      Path
     1  10.0.10.20      bingo                         /usr/jail/bingo
```


```
[root@freegtw]# cat /usr/local/etc/jail.rcconf/bingo
export jail_bingo_hostname="bingo"
export jail_bingo_rootdir="/usr/jail/bingo"
export jail_bingo_fstab="/usr/local/etc/jail.rcconf.fstab/bingo"
export jail_bingo_ip="10.0.10.20"
export jail_bingo_interface="em0"
export jail_bingo_mount_enable="YES"
export jail_bingo_devfs_enable="YES"
export jail_bingo_flags="-n bingo -l -U root"
export jail_bingo_exec_start="/bin/sh /etc/rc"
export jail_bingo_exec_stop="/bin/sh /etc/rc.shutdown"
```


```
[root@freegtw]# cat /usr/local/etc/jail.rcconf.fstab/bingo
/usr/jail/sharedfs /usr/jail/bingo/sharedfs nullfs ro 0 0
```

*T*hen *I* sourced the configuration: `[root@freegtw]# . /usr/local/etc/jail.rcconf/bingo` and tried to start the jail, but it failed*.*


```
[root@freegtw]# /etc/rc.d/jail start bingo
Configuring jails:.
Starting jails: cannot start jail "bingo":
.
```
Why doesn't the jail start? How can one get more verbose error output?


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 27, 2013)

If jls already lists an entry then that specific jail already exists. As such trying to start it again won't work because it's already active.


----------



## urello (Nov 28, 2013)

It*'*s true. The jail is running but no ro*u*ting table is present inside the jail:

```
root@bingo:/ # netstat -rn
netstat: kvm not available: /dev/mem: No such file or directory
Routing tables
rt_tables: symbol not in namelist

root@bingo:/ # route add default 192.168.1.100
route: writing to routing socket: Operation not permitted
```


----------

